# Aftercooling



## rolsch (Dec 20, 2004)

HI All,

i am underclocking  a Sapphire x800 PE  with 50/250 at Windows Desktop. This makes it possible to switch off the fan completely, the gpu temperature is then somewhere between 46-52, the threshold the fan starts is "above 54C". After playing  a game the temperature is dropping down to 54C and needs some extra time to go clearly beyond the threshold without fan cooling. This is causing the fan to start and stop many times as long the temperature is around the threshold.

Would it be possible to add an extra-option to solve this, e.g. after 2D Mode is entered: stop fan only if the temperature difference is more then 5C from threshold.

If this is already possible with 0.22, please let me know. 


Thanks to all developers for this great tool.

Regards

Roland


----------

